# Anyone here breed/sell earthworms/red wrigglers?



## nasty bugger (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a pound that I just got and want to make sure I have enough castings for this spring, spring comes early around here, so I'm wondering if anyone on here sells them for a decent price, and what types are available.

Also, and care notes for keeping red wrigglers would be appreciated, since this is my first time.

I live in Phoenix and it's not too hot lately, 60's, and I keep them in peat moss and mix in salad and newspaper and banana peels and coffee grounds and bat guano, so far. I keep them in my back bedroom, for northside coolness, in a 18 gallon sterilite tub.

Thanks


----------



## hook333 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would check out fishing supply sites


----------



## Orin (Dec 30, 2008)

You may find they all melt when it gets a little hot, they really can't take the heat. However, there are supposedly some 'african redworms' that look very similar to eastern earthworms that can live through higher temperatures.


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Orin. I read on the wormman site about the warm weather worms.

I don't think they're as prolific, but I may have to get some for the spring. I wonder if they'll be too large for the mantis' to eat, if I run out of food, or want to try some for variety.


----------



## Orin (Jan 7, 2009)

The "African redworms" look similar to other worms as adults but the young are small and white, unlike our northeastern worms that hatch out much larger and are the same color as adults.


----------

